# Bear Assault or Quest G5 Smoke



## teddy19 (Jul 12, 2010)

Getting ready to get my first bow in quite some time and narrowed down between the Bear Assault or the Quest G5 Smoke. My use will be both target shooting as well as forest and desert deer and some elk hunting. Just checking if anyone has any experience with either of these and has had any significant difficulties or problems with either one of them. I am leaning more toward the Quest as it felt just a bit more solid when shooting and a little nicer on my pocket book as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## sofiadavis1 (Jul 16, 2010)

As per my point of view the ice man is outside my budget, but I shot it today anyway, off the list. Good draw cycle,on the other hand the 60 lbs limbs felt like 80lbs.as far as I know My local shop put some dxts and reezens on there for around $550 new.


----------



## buckshwacker (May 24, 2010)

What does iceman have to do with this persons question?


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

i would go g5 quest primal excellent shooting bow


----------



## KateraSteve (Oct 16, 2009)

Bear assault you will be a happy man. It has a very smooth draw cycle, you can hold it back at full draw forever, its very forgiving to shoot but still very quick shooting. I went from a hoyt katera to the bear assault and never regreted it. But shoot them both again and make sure whichever one you get YOU like because in the end its you that has to like shooting it .:wink:


----------

